# FET and HRT tablets



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi

I have been on the estradiol tablets to increase the lining of my womb for FET for 14 days now.  I started on 1mg once a day then increased to 1mg twice a day after about 5 days then for the last 4 days I have been on 2mg 3 times a day.  I had a scan today and they want my lining to be 7mm but its 6.9  I have another scan on Monday and I just wondered if anyone else had experience of this and how long did it take your lining to get to the right thickness and what was your drug dose.  I'm just hoping after my three tablets today and three tomorrow and one on Monday morning before my scan that my lining increases that extra bit.

Thanks

Y
x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hopefully those extra couple of days will be all you need to thicken your lining.  If your clinic were really worried I would have thought they would have increased your dose.  When I did my FETs I was on 8mg daily from day 1 of my cycle.

Sam


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Y,

I wouldn't worry - I was on 2mg 3 times a day for 6 days and in total taking the HRT for 15 days. I think everyone is different and they set you standard drug regimes but sometimes it might take a bit longer.

I have a friend who had to take a HRT patch as her womb lining took a while despite taking the max doses - but she got there in the end and is now on the 2ww.

Best of luck,

Natalie x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks girls. I've been on the HRT tablets for 14 days like I say but only on the 6mg dose since Tuesday so I guess Monday will make 6 days just like you Natalie.  Its just they said that its 6.9 and needs to be 7mm and even if I had gone tomorrow it still wouldn't be quite right so I'm just hoping on Monday its as it should be.

Thanks again


----------

